# New Engine?



## BigA10 (May 1, 2009)

I'm looking for some sites that i can use to find a new LS2 motor ?


----------



## ifitwasnt4u (Jun 20, 2009)

There are a handfull on Ebay right out of GTO's... even used they are not cheap...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Engines - Crate Performance
Scoggin ****ey Parts Center: GM Performance Parts, GM Crate Engines, GM Goodwrench Crate Motors and Performance Crate Engines


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ifitwasnt4u said:


> There are a handfull on Ebay right out of GTO's... even used they are not cheap...


You can get a used LS1 and mod the crap out of it cheaper then buying the LS2.

Personally, I would shell out for the LS3 or do the LS1. LS2 just isn't worht the money.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GM4life said:


> Engines - Crate Performance
> Scoggin ****ey Parts Center: GM Performance Parts, GM Crate Engines, GM Goodwrench Crate Motors and Performance Crate Engines




+1 :cool


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

What would you need to purchase, besides the engine, to install an LS3 in an M-6 GTO?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Gotagoat said:


> What would you need to purchase, besides the engine, to install an LS3 in an M-6 GTO?


I would assume the mounts would need to be fabricated, LS3 guages, block, ECU. But this is just a rough start. It would be very pricey just to get there.

Do an LS1 and mod the crap out of it lol. Too many people look down on it for some reason. Its a good block and has just as much potential as any other, just a tad smaller witch you can't even notice when you drive it side by side with an LS2.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Gotagoat said:


> What would you need to purchase, besides the engine, to install an LS3 in an M-6 GTO?


What year is your GTO? An LS3 just a bigger bore LS2 with retangular port heads. If I have time I'll check out to see if the crank trigger on an LS3 is the same as the LS3 if it is you don't need to buy nothing else. I have to look at the LS3 spects first but it should be a simple swap.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I would assume the mounts would need to be fabricated, LS3 guages, block, ECU. But this is just a rough start. It would be very pricey just to get there.
> 
> Do an LS1 and mod the crap out of it lol. Too many people look down on it for some reason. Its a good block and has just as much potential as any other, just a tad smaller witch you can't even notice when you drive it side by side with an LS2.


All Lxx motors have the same external dimentions so no need to fabricate. You can drop the monster LSX motor into your car without fabrication. LS2 and LS3 is a much better platform to start out on to make big power. The small bore of the LS1 holds you back from using L76 retangle port heads and having more cubes on your side too. Also the LS2 and LS3 blocks are stronger than the LS1.
The LS1 can hold its on there is plenty of people out there that is making big power out of a forged LS1 with a Procharger. Check out some Youtube videos plenty of folks making over 6,7,8,900rwhp out of them with FI.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> All Lxx motors have the same external dimentions so no need to fabricate. You can drop the monster LSX motor into your car without fabrication. LS2 and LS3 is a much better platform to start out on to make big power. The small bore of the LS1 holds you back from using L76 retangle port heads and having more cubes on your side too. Also the LS2 and LS3 blocks are stronger than the LS1.
> The LS1 can hold its on there is plenty of people out there that is making big power out of a forged LS1 with a Procharger. Check out some Youtube videos plenty of folks making over 6,7,8,900rwhp out of them with FI.


I didn't know they were that direct bolt. Thats good to know.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I didn't know they were that direct bolt. Thats good to know.


Yeup, thats one of the reasons why I love GM products interchangeability.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> You can get a used LS1 and mod the crap out of it cheaper then buying the LS2.
> 
> Personally, I would shell out for the LS3 or do the LS1. *LS2 just isn't worht the money.*


^^ I don't entirely agree with that.

And below is why.



GM4life said:


> All Lxx motors have the same external dimentions so no need to fabricate. You can drop the monster LSX motor into your car without fabrication. *LS2 and LS3 is a much better platform to start out on to make big power. The small bore of the LS1 holds you back from using L76 retangle port heads and having more cubes on your side too. Also the LS2 and LS3 blocks are stronger than the LS1.*
> The LS1 can hold its on there is plenty of people out there that is making big power out of a forged LS1 with a Procharger. Check out some Youtube videos plenty of folks making over 6,7,8,900rwhp out of them with FI.


Depending on your budget you can't go wrong with either engine.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

so lets say you wanted to swop out the engine and put something in with more power and torque but keep the headers, tranny and rear. but will work with the existing computer. going deep here. im thinking of doing this. thanks guys. got 2006


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure but I think the main concern is the crank trigger. I think some LS2's have the old 24x and some newer ones came with the 58x. It may or may not could be tuned into the ECM.


----------

